
Amazon.com plans local services marketplace this year - chaostheory
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/10/us-amazon-com-services-idUSKBN0EL20S20140610
======
hga
" _The quality of the local services would be backed by Amazon 's "A-to-z
Guarantee" which the company uses to vouch for items sold by third-party
sellers on its website, the sources said._"

Last time I checked, you have 5 lifetime chances to invoke the ultimate form
of this ... which is perhaps enough. There's only been one time I've been
tempted to do that, but decided the stakes weren't high enough.

The customer feedback system, though, is golden. I find that if I stick to
merchants with a 96% or higher rating my experiences are good.

